# Finished 1968 Bullitt



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Finally finished.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice!! Is it 1/18?

Great paint!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

It is 1:25 scale, and thank you . I haven't been online in awhile but since it's nice outside I decided to finally finish it.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looks great Alyssa! Glad to see you are still hanging with it! 

I'm having one of those bad modeling weekends myself. Not much going right. Being sick doesn't help matters though I suppose...

So what are you going to build next??
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Chris! It has been quite awhile since I've been on but I finally got back to it. Next I am planning on building an 08 Mustang I bought awhile ago. I actually painted the shell a pretty lame color (black) but I am going to hopefully strip it and recoat it with something funky like a lime green or maybe pink haha. What are you currently working on? and sorry to hear youre sick on your birthday


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks good! What kit is that? I think I've seen a Bullit kit on the shelves, but it might have been a more current car. Do they have a Bullit version of the new 2010? That would look Shweet.

ROb


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

It was a revell kit I got from Michaels. I haven't even seen a Bullitt in a 2010 version but they do have it in the 08 
http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-2008-STE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b1ffecc7

Edit: Just to add, I'm sure you could find a 2010 mustang and make your own bullitt , just find some deep dish rims or something.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very cool Solesky.:thumbsup:

Need this guy to go with it!
-Jim


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha yeah thank you


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Nice job all the way... Very, very cool model... I used that kit to build one of my first 68 Mustang... Good kit !!!*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very well done Alyssa!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very clean build.

Chris.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice build, good luck on the '08.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------

